# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Thënie Filozofike

## W-A-N-T-E-D

NJeriu éshté i madh vetém kur méson se vértet ésht shum i vogél.  I.Hordshek

Njeriu éshté i mir, njrzit jané té ashpér.  SHEKSPIRI

NJeriu idealka fuqin e mashkullit dhe ndjenjat e femrés.  ZOARI

NJerzit kurr s`kéndojn, dhe bilbilat vajtojn  çAJUPI

NJeriu ésht shérbétor i jetés   STEJO SPAE

Éshté kénaqési dhe nder té vdesésh pér atdhe. HORACI

Sendet mé té shtrejta né bot jan nderi dhe atdheu.  SAMI FRASHÉRI

Atdhe quhet toka 
ku mé ka réné koka
ku kam mémé dhe até
ku mé njef dhe g
ri i that. çAJUPI

NJeriu pa atdhe si qyqa pa fole. I.HARDSHE

Atdhu s`éshté monopol i askujt. PO

----------


## ENISS

As me kopju s'di re dreq  :perqeshje:  
Mu desh me i lexu nga 30 here me i mor vesh....
Por gjithesesi, thenie te bukura balii ....  mos me te dekuraju fare :P

see ya
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## erin73

Disa thenie mbi pasurine dhe varferine:
1.Pasuria eshte si uji i kripur:sa me shume pi,aq me shume etje ke.(A.Schopenhauer)
2.Kur isha i ri mendoja se paraja ishte nje gje shume e rendesishme;tani,qe jam plak,jam shume i sigurte per kete.(O.Wilde)
3.Pasuria nuk i perket atij qe e ka,por atij qe di ta gezoje.(B.Franklin)
4.Eshte thene qe etja per para,eshte baza e gjithe te kqijave ne kete bote.E njejta gje mund te thuhet per mungesen e parave.(S.Butler)
5.Nga ferri i te varferve eshte bere parajsa e te pasurve.(V.Hugo)

----------


## Prototype

pasuria me e madhe eshte injoranca .

----------


## santeknik

une do te thoja qe injoranca eshte me shume lumturi.

----------


## Akili-A

Budalla nuk eshte ai qe nuk di,por ai qe kujton se i di te gjitha.(*Sokrati*)

----------


## Akili-A

Do te shumohesh???(te kerkosh qe mendimin tend ta kene edhe te tjere)
shto ca zero.(*NITZCHE*)

----------


## alnosa

> Budalla nuk eshte ai qe nuk di,por ai qe kujton se i di te gjitha.(*Sokrati*)



te lumte dora per kete qe ke shkruajt ..
po e  ec e thuaja disave pa .. :buzeqeshje: 

e kisha degjuar shume kohe me pare po nuk me kujtohej ...

----------


## imprint

Bota eshte ajo qe e shfaq veten ne pervojen e nje subjekti.

Grate mund te jene te talentuara, por , me sa duket, gjenite jane vetem burrat.

----------


## imprint

Eshte vete karakteri...ai qe ende eshte katerciperisht i njejti me ate te dikurshmin.

----------


## santeknik

*i mencur do te thote te masesh kohen dhe fjalet "(zhan de la fonten)*

----------


## santeknik

*Nuk ka nje te vertete  absolute dhe kjo eshte absulutisht e vertet.(Anonim)*

----------


## santeknik

*Disa  mendjeve ju duhet falur origjinaliteti(gete)*

----------


## imprint

Per sa kohe ne ushtrojme vullnetin, apo jemi te udhehequr prej tij, duhet te sforcohemi qe ta vleresojme ate si nje send te ngerthyer ne nje rrjet marredheniesh me sendet e tjera dhe me veten tone.

----------


## imprint

Per aq kohe sa vetedija jone eshte e mbushur nga vullneti yne, per aq kohe sa ne i jemi dorezuar morise se deshirave me shpresat dhe frikerat e pandryshueshme te tyre, per aq kohe sa ne te jemi subjekt i vullnetit, asnjehere nuk do te arrijme nje lumturi apo paqe te qendrueshme.

----------


## Akili-A

Dashuri dhe Urrejtje.

Dashuria dhe urrejtja nuk jane te verbera,por jane verbuar nga zjarri qe mbajne ne vetvete.

----------


## Akili-A

Njerezit qe nuk mund ti durojme, kerkojme ti bejme te dyshimte.

----------


## Akili-A

Poshte Kafshes.

Kur njeriu ulerin nga e qeshura e madhe, ua kalon te gjitha kafsheve me ultesine e tij.

----------


## Akili-A

"TIPAT SHPIRTERORE"

Nuk ka shpirt ai qe kerkon shpirtin.

----------


## Akili-A

RINIA

Rinia eshte e pakendeshme,sepse tek ajo nuk eshte e mundur ose nuk eshte e arsyeshme te jesh produktiv,ne cfaredo lloj kuptimi.

----------

